# Ever wanted to dive under a Shrimp Boat?



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

http://youtu.be/A8Ao2yiuTIk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a pile of blacktips! Cool footage.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome! Watch where you point that thing at 1:30


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

www. NOPE . com.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There sure are too many sharks out there.

A product of long line elimination.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy crap-ton of sharks Batman!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Some sick footage. You have to have some huge huevos to stay in that crowd of sharks. It was clear enough for them to see but it only takes ONE with a case of glaucoma to take a little test bite out of you. Film would have been better with some lighting or a filter on there. What would take all that 'green' haze out of the footage? Artificial Light, I think.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

There ain't a snowball's chance....

Heck to the NO!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't get it to play. Says it's not available on this platform. I'm using an ipad


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

^^^me too!^^^ and I'm on an android.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

"I got to remember, never get out of the boat!"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LXJedf0_hw


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

No way. When I was in the CG and did boardings, I saw what would hang out under those boats. Lots of big fish waiting for the small fish to be swept overboard. 

Good time to have a rod out though bc I'd see schools of tuna, but wouldn't want to be in the water with them.


----------

